# Rigged Cube Sim



## molarmanful (Oct 2, 2015)

Well, good luck.
You need a lot of patience and time.
You probably won't solve it.
But good luck anyway.


----------



## qaz (Oct 2, 2015)

252.321 seconds first try


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Is this supposed to be hard?


----------



## 00 (Oct 2, 2015)

I just solved it. Is it supposed to be different than a normal cube simulator? I didn't notice anything.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 2, 2015)

this is really weird


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Trippy.


----------



## molarmanful (Oct 2, 2015)

MennoniteCuber1 said:


> Is this supposed to be hard?





00 said:


> I just solved it. Is it supposed to be different than a normal cube simulator? I didn't notice anything.



Um... is it not working?


----------



## Cale S (Oct 2, 2015)

It was working for me earlier, but now it seems like a normal sim
I can turn the cube but the timer isn't running


----------



## molarmanful (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh, there's an issue w/ Firefox for this. Everything else should work, though.


----------



## molarmanful (Oct 3, 2015)

Fixed Mozilla bug! Should be working now.


----------

